# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Joyeux anniversaire les Canards !
Bon ben, tourne et vire, j'ai beau refaire mes calculs, ça va faire dans les quatre ans qu'on vit ensemble mes Canards. 
 Le 17 septembre 2008, je postais ma première news et déjà, vous vous en fichiez royalement.
 Alors pour vous séduire, que pouvais-je faire d'autre, j'ai ajouté à la complexité du texte de loi, à la rigueur de la jurisprudence et à l'apprêté de la doctrine, les mauvais jeux de mots et les blagues foireuses. Je me suis vulgarisé, quitte à être vulgaire. Et ma foi, nous ne nous en sommes pas portés plus mal. J'ai piqué votre curiosité malsaine et l'aventure a commencé. 
 Puis, les années passant, pour entretenir notre flamme, je n'ai pas hésité à repousser les frontières du droit et du bon sens en critiquant les législations étrangères. Après un tour du monde qui m'a entraîné en Suisse, au Canada, en Suède, en Belgique, en Hollande, en Norvège, aux  États-Unis et dans Second Life, je suis revenu pour vilipender notre législation nationale, Hadopi en tête. Et puis, n'écoutant que mon courage, j'ai convoqué des héros au Tribunal pour les juger en bonne et due forme. 
 Mais tout cela est du passé. 
 Cette année, je vous ai proposé les entrées d'un dictionnaire juridique en folie. Mais les moments forts ont concerné Copwatch, Megaupload et les Anonymous. Diablo III et les Babes n'ont pas manqué eux aussi de susciter votre passion. Ce qui confirme que les pirates, les meufs et les Hack & Slash font toujours recette. 
 Mais quid de l'avenir, me direz-vous ? Eh bien, notre avenir est rose, du moins politiquement. Il est morose, du moins économiquement. Mais que nous sombrions dans le marasme le plus complet ou que nous redressions le pays à la sueur de notre front, nous aurons toujours des pirates, des meufs, et des Hack & slash pour faire des news.
 Et après tout, n'est-ce pas suffisant à notre bonheur ?

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Montigny

> Le 17 septembre 2008, je postais ma première news et déjà, vous vous en fichiez royalement.


Merde...sa c'était vu ? On avait fait en sorte que non pourtant ...  :<_<: 

 :^_^: 

Le prochain article portera sur quoi pour fêter ça ?  ::):

----------


## Say hello

Mais bon sang, qui êtes vous monsieur ?

----------


## Le Sieur

Tant que vous aurez le calembour facile il n'y a pas lieu de s'inquiéter. Parfois je me demande si l'article n'est pas juste un prétexte pour faire comme Pérusse. 
Restez fécond votre honneur !

----------


## Mug Bubule

> Mais bon sang, qui êtes vous monsieur ?


Jamais entendu parler de ce type ...

Ça doit être un spam ou quelque chose, je contacte la modération.

----------


## Tiry

Ravi que vous continuiez l'aventure Monsieur. Au plaisir de vous lire prochainement.

----------


## Abaker

> Mais bon sang, qui êtes vous monsieur ?


Et si c'était une femme? Rien de meiux que le changement de sex pour garder l'anonymat. ::ninja::

----------


## Warzlouf

Api Beurzdè niewesque, Maître !

----------


## znokiss

Un jour on saura ce que veut dire le "B".

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Un jour on saura ce que veut dire le "B".


Ca veut dire Bit.

----------


## totalfina2b

> Ca veut dire Bit.


Il me semble que cela vient plutôt de la série "Mariés deux enfants".

En effet Bud Bundy, le fils de Al Bundy se fait appelé "le Grand Maître B", un rappeur du Bronx qui a fait de la prison.

Est ce que je me trompe?

----------


## Montigny

> Il me semble que cela vient plutôt de la série "Mariés deux enfants".
> 
> En effet Bud Bundy, le fils de Al Bundy se fait appelé "le Grand Maître B", un rappeur du Bronx qui a fait de la prison.
> 
> Est ce que je me trompe?


Non c'est exact  ::):  

De l'aveu même de GMB , c'est bien tiré de cette série culte (que je suis en train de me remater ^^) 

Mais sa peut aussi avoir rapport avec le barreau , les avocats sont appelés "maître" je crois....

----------


## zabuza

> Il est morose, du moins économiquement.


Je crois qu'on pense tous pareil :
Espérons, pas trop, ou que cela s'améliore, du moins en grande partie.

----------


## galoustic

Si j'ai bien compris tu nous souhaites un joyeux anniversaire pour qu'on te réponde mécaniquement la même chose en retour ?

Joyeuse anniversaire.



Et merde...
 ::):

----------


## Clain

GMB dans tout son art : même les articles de rétrospective sont drôles.

Joyeux quatrième anniversaire. Pourvu qu'il y en ait encore beaucoup d'autres !

----------


## SAYA

Addiction aux news de GMB : le mot est lâché ! On en redemande enfin le Droit et l'humour font bon ménage  ::wub::

----------


## Sk-flown

Dans les milieux autorisés, il se dit que GMB serait le cancer de Desproges qui aurait pris spontanément vie à la mort de l'artiste...

"Happy birthday mister pre... GiMBiiii"

----------


## Fredk

Bravo, merci... quel pied de vous lire ! Et quelle culot que d'oser nous produire ces textes affriolants, cousus main, de fils d'or et d'argent.  Ça nous rend tout chose de voir ces lettres aux dessous de dentelles, d'ordinaire si sérieux, forniquer sans retenue avec l'humour tordu qui sied si bien à ce canard vidéo-ludique.  Nous en rions de vous lire certes mais, qui sait, peut-être, parfois, en sortons nous aussi moins cons...

----------


## Paoh

ben merci c'est gentil

----------


## trexmaster

Juste un grand merci pour vos textes toujours hauts en couleurs monsieur GMB

----------


## Howii

Si on pouvait rajouter d'la bière avec les pirates, les meufs et les Hack'n'Slash ce serait super !! L'addi(c)tion s'il vous plait !

----------


## Mthieu

C'est mon anniversaire également le 17 Septembre.  :Emo:

----------


## Jean27b

Bon anniversaire !

----------


## Milyyym

> Ca veut dire Bit.


Byte (bit est en minuscule).

----------


## Emerion

> Byte (bit est en minuscule).


Cela depend de la taille...

Et a quand le hors serie GMD avec des gros bouts de canard Inside?

šťastný narozeniny! de Tchequie

----------


## Godmichou

Bah moi j'ai découvert le mag, le site et la communauté il y a presque deux mois et ma fois j'espère que tout ce beau monde perdurera encore longtemps !

Bon Anniversaire !

----------


## Flambear

Grand maitre B... vous avez tranché mon indécision de faire du droit. J'avais peur de devenir un facho de droit mais j'ai découvert que je pouvais rester un gamer décérébré je-m’en-foutiste. 
Merci a toi, je suis en deuxième année maintenant. :;):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Si en plus je suscite des vocations....Ceci dit, être je m'en foutiste n'est pas bon. C'est juste qu'il ne faut pas se prendre au sérieux. Mon modèle c'est Nicky Larson: le meilleur de sa profession mais qui sait rester déconnant. Et en plus j'ai le même succès que lui auprès des femmes.

----------


## edenwars

*Mon modèle c'est Nicky Larson: le meilleur de sa profession mais qui sait rester déconnant. Et en plus j'ai le même succès que lui auprès des femmes.*




Happy birthday Mr.Grand_Maître_B

----------


## Praglik

Ha, le 17 septembre 2008 je fêtais mes 17 ans. Là, j'ai 4 années de plus et j'aime toujours autant te lire... Non, bon, okay, un peu plus vu que je comprends tout les mots maintenant.




> "Ce qui confirme que les pirates, les meufs et les hack & slash font toujours recette."


Ça me donne envie de faire un Hack&Slash avec des pirates et des meufs, tiens.

----------


## DARKDDR

4 ans déjà...bon j'attends la fête des 10 ans avec la robe d'avocat au dessus de la tête.

----------


## Mérénita

Que de poilade instructive en vous lisant !!!
Bon anniversaire

Je pense avoir retrouvé votre trace dans les ascenseurs de l'informatique d'une grande banque française (fins de mois difficiles ?)...



Perso je le voyais plus jeune ....

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ah mais je suis carrément plus jeune que ça !! Bon pas si jeune non plus ,mais là quand même !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

De toute façon en robe on parait toujours plus jeune.

----------


## deeeg

Comme le temps passe, mais en bonne compagnie il défile plus vite, alors qu'étrangement à attendre votre prochaine news il aurait tendance à ralentir... Comme tout cela est paradoxal et plaisant à la fois, comme vos articles. Au plaisir de vous lire, Grand Maitre  ::): .

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Vu la tournure du 1er paragraphe, je sentais un adieu larmoyant de Grand Maitre B pour ne nouvelles contrées lointaines (qui a parlé du cabinet "Phoenix Wright ") , nous abandonnant lâchement après avoir abattu en bonne et due forme (et en plein vol de surcroit) le principe de la H.A.D.O.P.I.  ::(:  ::(:  ::(: 
Je me voyais déjà désolé et triste à cette idée d'être (encore) abandonné par les meilleurs en pleine apogée... pour ne pas décevoir.

Eh bien sache que; Grand Maitre B; grâce à toi, je ne connais pas la loi (pourtant nul n'est censé ignorer la loi) mais je l'apprivoise mieux grâce a vous Maitre

Continuer comme cela
Et bon anniversaire
Et bravo a canardPC de nous avoir dégoté un Grand Maitre du Barreau et pas un vulgaire baveux tout pourri et larmoyant.

Vive Grand Maitre B.
Vive CanardPC
Vive les jeux vidéos et Internet

----------

